# Selbstlernende Bridges/Switches



## Wang (15. Jul 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

mir bereitet die Lösung zu folgender Aufgabe leider einige Schwierigkeiten:







Lösung:







Frage:
Warum steht in der 3. Zeile der Lösungstabelle als Out Port nur P2 bzw. wie wird der ermittelt?


Ich bedanke mich vielmals für Eure Mühe!

Gruß
Wang


----------



## Gonzo17 (15. Jul 2011)

Ich hoffe mal ich erzähle keinen kompletten Unsinn, aber für mich sieht das so aus, als ob in Zeile zwei auf P2 ein Paket von :02 an :03 kommt, das dann an alle gesendet wird, weil :03 noch nicht bekannt ist. In Zeile drei schickt :01 auf P1 (da ändert sich nix, da :01 da vorher auch schon war) ein Paket zu :02, jetzt weiß man aber ja dank des Eintrags in der Forwarding Table schon, dass :02 hinter P2 liegen sollte. Deswegen geht das Paket nur auf P2 raus und nicht zu allen andern.


----------



## Wang (15. Jul 2011)

Vielen Dank, Gonzo. 
Das klingt wirklich plausibel und der Thread ist damit erledigt.

Ein schönes Wochenende!

Gruß
Wang


----------



## Wang (15. Jul 2011)

Eine Sache ist mir leider doch noch unklar:
Warum wird in der 8. Zeile in der Forwarding Table das "P3 -> :03" nicht mit "P3 -> :05" überschrieben?

In der 4. Zeile wurde nämlich "P1 -> :01" mit "P4 -> :01" überschrieben...

???:L

Gruß
Wang


----------



## Gonzo17 (15. Jul 2011)

Weil in der Forwarding Table für jede Mac nur ein Eintrag steht, für jeden Port aber mehrere stehen können. Das ist ja auch ganz logisch, weil hinter einem Port zum Beispiel ein Hub hängen kann, an dem mehrere PCs sind. Kommt von einem Gerät ein Paket und es kam nicht von dem Port, wie es der Switch laut Forwarding Table erwartet hätte, dann nimmt er den alten Mac -> Port Eintrag und ersetzt den Port. Denn Pakete zu diesem Gerät sollen ja auch ankommen. Umgekehrt: wären für eine Mac mehrere Ports möglich, dann könnte es theoretisch dazu kommen, dass ein Gerät mal hinter jedem Port war und dann würden Pakete an dieses Gerät immer an alle Ports am Switch geschickt werden. Davon würde natürlich der Großteil im Nirvana landen und das wären unnötige Daten.


----------



## Wang (15. Jul 2011)

1000 Dank, Gonzo!
Jetzt habe ich es endlich gerafft. 

Gruß
Wang


----------

